
It’s Not Your Imagination: The Journalists Writing About Antifa - tomohawk
https://quillette.com/2019/05/29/its-not-your-imagination-the-journalists-writing-about-antifa-are-often-their-cheerleaders/
======
tomohawk
The author of this was mass reported on twitter and his account is now
suspended...

